# Piranha Identification



## snr007 (May 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone . . .
Please help me to find its a Piranha or Pacu ?
If its a Piranha,what type was it ?
Thanks in Advance . . .


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

*Pygocentrus Nattereri (Red Belly Piranha)







*


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yup I agree with andoni


----------



## snr007 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for ur reply.
Please give some details about *Red Belly Piranha.
Thanks in Advance . . .
*


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

P.nattereri. For information read HERE.


----------

